
Show HN: A modified version of the PHP Interpreter for European developers - OlivierBarbier
https://github.com/OlivierBarbier/php-src
======
dispo001
This is going to totally appeal to all the Europian patriots (in that parallel
universe)

The single char variables would look like: €A €B €C €D €E €F €G €H €I €J €K €L
€M €N €O €P €Q €R €S €T €U €V €W €X €Y €Z of which €U is totally the coolest.

Keep up the good work!

